# Are my tincs Cobalts or Dashas?



## TrumpetKing (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm pretty new at this whole dart frog thing. I've done my research, have a well-established vivarium, and finally got my frogs yesterday. The store I bought them from is generally fairly reputable with their herps. They generally appear happy and healthy and properly housed which is surprisingly rare to find in stores. These tincs were advertised as Cobalts and I bought them thinking that's exactly what they are. I got online and looked at some pictures and mine don't look much like the typical Cobalts I'm seeing. Mine have the classic yellow head with blue legs, but from the back of the head down it has the two stripes clear down that fade into a greenish blue and they have greenish blue sides too that are of course spotted. I wish I had a half decent camera to get a picture for you guys. The closest thing I can find to it online is a Dasha, but even those don't look exactly right. They are pretty vibrant and don't appear to be cross breeds, but you guys tell me. If a picture is 100% necessary I'll ask my parents for their camera and upload one, but it would be nice if someone could help off of the description.


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

You're going to have to post some photos in order to receive help. Even some photos from a phone or tablet might help if you can't borrow a decent camera.


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Maybe a Brazilian yellow head

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

What he said.

The actual store you bought from might be helpful as well.

s


dablock said:


> You're going to have to post some photos in order to receive help. Even some photos from a phone or tablet might help if you can't borrow a decent camera.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Getting in touch with the breeder that produced them (assuming that they are honest) will give you a much more accurate answer than a guess based on a picture.


----------



## TrumpetKing (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for your help guys. After doing some research of my own and contacting the store I bought them from it turns out that they are indeed Brazillian Cobalts. Thank you for everyone's help! I'm still new at this. Haha!


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the photo. That is a Surinam cobalt. It's not a Brazilian Yellow Head as it would not have that black on its head. See the photos of a couple of my cobalts as a comparison.


----------

